

I've closed my Reddit account - programmernews3
http://blog.liw.fi/posts/bye-reddit/

======
toxicFork
> From my point of view, it's changing to the worse. He made it clear that as
> long as Reddit itself does not get into legal trouble, and harrassment isn't
> too overt or particularly public, it's OK now.

Could you please provide references for this statement?

From my perspective it looks like:

-he will not reverse Pao's moves [1],

-he will still not allow harassment or bullying [2],

-reddit will now be more transparent [2],

-no more non-spam shadowbanning [3]

[1] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-11/new-
reddit...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-11/new-reddit-ceo-
says-he-won-t-reverse-pao-s-moves-after-her-exit)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huffman_the_new_ceo_of_reddit_ama/cszu3cv)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huffman_the_new_ceo_of_reddit_ama/cszv2lg)

You can read the full AMA here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huf...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3cxedn/i_am_steve_huffman_the_new_ceo_of_reddit_ama/)

------
middleclick
I have never understood this argument. As a person of colour, I have been at
the receiving end of hate and threats many times, including on Reddit. That
doesn't stop from going to it and why should it? Unless Reddit is explicitly
and only doing this, I don't care. There are hundreds of good subreddits that
are strictly moderated and harassment is not allowed. And yet there are others
which I cannot stand. But I can easily ignore those.

Should we stop using the Internet because there is violent stuff and
discriminatory content? Or should we using Twitter for the same reasons? Where
does one draw the line and how?

------
Ollinson
After a while I realized that all this "freedom of speech" talk is really just
a euphemism for "let us form hate groups and post pictures of 13 year olds in
bikinis."

------
panamafrank
I can't admit i read reddit publicly without fear of being associated with
misogynistic trolls that excuse rape. it's like saying you're on 4chan or
worse.

~~~
Mithaldu
That honestly reflect more on the people you associate with than on reddit.

------
mightypirate
Nice try Pao :D

